# Engine knock... great



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

2011 Brute force 750.. Starting to develop a knock. Bike only has 213 miles and hasnt been sunk, ran low on oil, or overheated. Only thing bothering me is the dealer i brought it to for a seal change put some miles on it and it started acting weird afterwards. Anyways its a loud knock only when under load and is amplified through the belt snorkel, so thinking something to do with the crank... What all is needed to fix this?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

before you get to any conclusions, take the clutch cover off, and the clutches off. Run the bike AT IDLE and take a video, if the noise is still there.. then you may have a problem.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah it may just be clutch shoes. They can sound like a rod knocking and it will come from the primary clutch. Here's a vid of mine before the rebuild.


BF750 Clutch noise2 - YouTube


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Sorry guys I forgot to mention but I did do that yesterday... Knock is on and off with the clutches off


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm assuming your out of warranty?


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Brute force knock - YouTube

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------

Still in warranty bike is only 6 months old. Dealer is closed today will talk to them tommorow


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That's bad...take it in...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That's absolutely horrible.....something has def let loose.....get it there ASAP


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yeah not so happy... especially after how closely ive been watching this one after the near disaster on the last one. Calling the dealer tommorow, praying i can get some warranty love. Bike is only 5 months old (since bought new) so hopefully i can get it done. If i had to take a guess the dealer (Not who im calling tommorow) that had it for a week did some long wheelies. It started feeling like it was loosing power after i got it back. The noise was there but not NEAR as bad. Now it has turned into this...


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Well noone will warranty it. Looks like its time to tear the motor out. Im on the fence of doing it myself and taking it down to DSC...


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I would be absolutely loosing it at the dealer that drove your bike, and probably did the damage. Why wont they warranty it????? what is there reasoning??

Dale at DSC will treat you right, definitely recommended.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

They said snorkels. Which is understandable.... But makes me mad because every dealer I've called is like "well you're biggest problem is you have sand in your engine" I'm like what?? I have no sand in my engine. Just kind of fishy that I get my bike back from the dealer. A 5 days to do a simple job.... 5 miles on the bike in a parking lot..... Tires now have the nipples worn off more... And a knocking engine when I'm religious about maintenance? 213 miles and 40 something hours on a 5 month old bike-basically almost new. If I had to take a wild guess, they had some fun doing some wheelies, ran it low on oil, and continued to run it. Because, when I left it, it was about 2 cross hatches below full on the dipstick. When I got it, it had been filled beyond the full mark. I'm trying to see a surveillance video.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you notify the dealer that had your quad,that there was 5 miles put on your bike when they had it ? That's a hell of a lot of miles for the dealer to look at it. I am being swayed away from Kawi after every new post like this. I rode a sportsman 850 yesterday,and all I have to say is what a nice ride it was.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Oh well this is nothing really against kawi. Now I do believe that modifications should not matter, the warranty should depend on what's in the engine. They listed on the invoice it had 208 miles. Yeah very slick that's what it had when it left. I left it with 202 miles. So 6 miles or so. These engines don't just knock out of nowhere I wouldn't think... But that dealer has me screwed because they have attached my vin on the bike with it having "heavy modifications" and keyed that in with kawasaki. So now the warranty is void for every dealer. These would be the same people who quoted my old brute for a $4400 rebuild for a "100% positive rod knock". Turned out to be an Exhaust gasket. Yall may be asking why the heck I brought it there... Because they offered to do the 2012 seal kit under warranty. Which they also screwed me, they put it on then said "oh sorry we just realized warranty won't cover because of snorkels and the kit is on so your total is $398" when I specifically said and wrote down multiple times, that if it was going to cost anything at all, I just wanted the bike back untouched. Probably going to put the bike up for sale after the rebuild.... Really don't want to after all this time I've put into it... But $2500 or so out of nowhere isn't cool. I'm in the process of taking the engine out now.. Just going to take my time on it


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Talk to a lawyer thats bull ****. He can look into getting any video from other businesses and even demand to see theres in court. They did something to it probably changing the seal like droped something in the case.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yeah i'm going to do that too probably. Just got the throttle bodies and driveshafts out


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Have you tried contacting kawasaki and explain your case to them? Something seems aweful fishy here. Your taking it way better than I would. Your next step is to NEVER go back to that shop again.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Sounds like this dealer just royally screwed you. I would not have paid for that seal upgrade, especially after stating you didn't want it if out of pocket cost was going to occur. That is unwanted service. I would call the Better Business Bureau and file a complaint. Then put their tail on blast on public media internet sights reporting their crappy services, be sure an call Angie so she can mark them off her list of good people!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I know here in Arkansas if you purchase a Kawisaki and put any mods on it, it voids warranty, even if you jump up one size bigger in tires. This thread right here is why I'll never own another kawi again. Brutes are junk and I've owned 2 of them and kawi warranty sucks


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yeah I have severely recommended against them everywhere. I'm normally not a person to blast companies but all the signs are pointing to it being their fault. I have already told kawasaki and they just keep blasting me with the "it has snorkels" BS. I'm starting to get fed up with kawi and these dealers. I had the bikes radiator hose pop off because of a corroded hose clamp and burn the **** out of my leg when the bike had only 10 miles. Kawi said nothing about it when I asked. It's just always the "you have snorkels" BS. I will probably take pics of the inside of the engine because It has never been sunk therefor no reason for sand to be in the engine. This seems like an overheating or oil starving problem, which another thing I JUST thought of is my fan relay is out, it is only wired to a manual fan switch. They probably never knew about it and could have been running it for 5 miles in this heat with no fan.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I think you just found your answer to what happened. Most mechanics at least here in Arkansas have never heard of Manuel fan switch. I bet anything they ran it those 5 miles with no fan, but hell it should have flashed the temp light and spewed coolant


----------

